# @#*%ing MITES!!!!! HELP!!!!



## allenator

I just recently saw little white mites crawling around in some of my containers.i wonder where they came from first of all and just how harmful are they?And how do I get rid of them.the only way I could think of is maybe wash each container throughly at roughly the same time sterilize the area or maybe even change the area where the containers sit.I have read that they can be harmful to ooths.And I saw at the end of someones post "I hope mites don't make me quit this hobby" can't remember who it was at this moment,but it makes me wonder if I have future greif coming with a mite problem.


----------



## DMJ

That was Yens post.I think mites can be harmful to any animal or insects so I suggest you should clean all your containers with bleach then buy all new stuff for them cause they could wipe you out.


----------



## Rick

I have mites in all my containers too. They don't do any harm to you or the mantids. You could try cleaning your containers really well and then placing each container on anti mite paper. I use it for my fruit fly cultures and buy it from: www.carolina.com


----------



## Ian

yeah, Yen was saying about having a prob with mites, I have to say, I only ever get mites in my fruit fly clutures.

Cheers,

Ian

btw: Nice avatar rick


----------



## dino

Hello,

Maybe you should buy new containers for your mantids. Also if you are what kind of substrate are you using? You should use Peat Moss from your local Wal-Mart. That helps prevents mites.


----------



## Leah

> You should use Peat Moss from your local Wal-Mart. That helps prevents mites.


No it doesnt. Mites vary in type and what causes them to explode in numbers, more than likely these people are seeing grain mites which are a common problem with a lot of insect cultures due to the grain use. They are nearly impossible to kill other than throwing everything away, sterilizing it and starting again.


----------



## dino

Hello,

Oviously you guys need to clean the area where you keep your mantids in. And ever since I used peat moss it helped me with preventing mites.


----------



## Leah

You can have a sterile container get mites if the grain gets moist. Cleaning helps, but is not the solution. Eliminating the source is the cure.


----------



## dino

Leah,

Peat moss does prevent mites. You just need to sterilize the peat moss before you put it in the mantids container/tank.


----------



## Peekaboo

What properties does peat moss have to prevent mites?


----------



## dino

Hello,

Not sure. Sterilize means to make it 100 pecent clean and germ free. Got this info from one of the books I have called Tarantulas and Scorpions. www.goldenphoenixexotica.com


----------



## Peekaboo

I know what the word sterilize means. What I want to know is, what is it about peat moss that prevents mites? As far as I know, peat moss is a non-toxic plant without any natural pesticide qualities that would kill mites or prevent them inhabiting places with peat moss . So what is it about peat moss that prevents mite infestation?


----------



## dino

Hello,

All I know is that it is healthy and if you sterilize it it makes it 100% good to use.

PS: Not trying to be prude, but ask a gardener what is inside it if you really want to know.


----------



## DMJ

Well how exactly do you sterilize peat moss? I agree with everything Leah said..plus I bet shes been dealing with stuff like this for way longer than us....


----------



## dino

Hello,

Peat moss has properties of derived peat bogs, an important ingriedent that adds vital organic material. Also made with botanical pyrethrins from chrysanthemum flowers wich help reduse pest problems. That is why in my opinion peat moss would be best for substrate. Also helps retains moisture wich reduses frequency of watering. Good for humidity for mantids and helps reduce molting problems. Many mantids have molting problems due to moisture and humidity. Hope that answers your question Peekaboo. If not then sorry.


----------



## Leah

Peat has anti-fungal properties, as does coco fiber, however, I maintain that it doesnt have anti parasitic, or anti- mite properties.


----------



## dino

What kind of peat moss are you guys using. There are different peat moss kinds.


----------



## divnig

I know the discussion right now is moss, but I found this helpful:

If you see any on your mantids, try to remove them with a soft paint brush. The mite sits in the bristles and can be washed away with water.

Hope it helps.


----------



## PseudoDave

With the peat preventing mites thing, the only reason the peat doesnt contain mites is BECAUSE it's been sterilized, the peat itself does not prevent mites in any way and the second one of those annoying little white-mite-scumbags from the fruitfly cultures gets in, they'll be there to stay until otherwise 'sterile'.

As for what to do now, most of these mite species only feed on waste and rotting food in the substrate, obviously first thing is to try and make sure that there's nothing like that sitting around. One thing to note is that if these mites are given no-where to lay their eggs, then they won't. They lay eggs in the substrate, so if you go 'substrate-less' for a couple of weeks or more the setups might not look naturalistic for a while, but it would definately reduce or maybe even eradicate any mite population.

Anyhoo, just my 23p  

Dave


----------

